# Random whining noise on Cruze - sounds like morse code



## superdragtn (Apr 22, 2012)

My 2011 Cruze has about 10,000 miles on it. At random times, it has a whining noise when traveling upwards of 50 mph. The best way I can think to describe it that is sounds like someone tapping out morse code - it is not constant and I can't determine a common factor. Its happened 6 or 7 times since I've had the car. My only thought is that it could be something with the suspension or something is loose. Any thoughts? I've had nothing but issues dealing with the local Chevy dealer and am trying to avoid taking it in.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

superdragtn said:


> My 2011 Cruze has about 10,000 miles on it. At random times, it has a whining noise when traveling upwards of 50 mph. The best way I can think to describe it that is sounds like someone tapping out morse code - it is not constant and I can't determine a common factor. Its happened 6 or 7 times since I've had the car. My only thought is that it could be something with the suspension or something is loose. Any thoughts? I've had nothing but issues dealing with the local Chevy dealer and am trying to avoid taking it in.




superdragtn,
I would suggest that you contact a local dealership and have them look into this for you. I understand that it can be frustrating to deal with issues such as this. If you would like I would be happy to locate you a different dealership. Please send me a PM with your name, zip code and the name of the dealer that you have been working with if you would like me to further assist you. Either way, please keep me posted on this and if you have any additional questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

There is a service bulletin for a noise that comes from some tags on the fuel line that can rattle. I don't have that problem so I don't know what it would sound like. There was a person who posted here about some noises and his dealership used a "chassis ear" device to pinpoint the source. I guess taking it in is the right thing to do.


----------



## lin (Jul 20, 2012)

My 2012 Chevy Cruze has been whining at highway speed for 3500 miles - sometimes for hours at a time. I heard the whine after pulling in the garage today. It's above the right front tire. Any ideas?


----------



## Jaycruze (Jul 11, 2011)

Mine does a little ratatata sound when I turn it off and get out of the car sometimes, I never thought much of it though. (nevermind this is something else)

I think you're talking about the chirping sound that sounds like its coming from the wheels? You can only hear it while the windows are down?


----------



## superdragtn (Apr 22, 2012)

*Mirror Issue*

I took my Cruze into the dealer Tuesday for them to do the recall work and had them go ahead and look at the whining noise. It took them two days, but they diagnosed it as an issue with the sealant on the outside mirrors. Supposedely there is a TSB about the issue but I can't find it. It seems to be fixed for the time being.


----------

